# So, is it clear now?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Right, there has been a lot of :censor: about RRH over the past weeks. *ANTHONY IS NO LONGER INVOLVED!!!* The rescue is now in my hands (and another guy called Lee too). Please stop slating us, we are a propper rescue and we will be happy for anyone to visit at any time. We keep our reptiles in the best conditions possible, and all are VERY well cared for.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Also, I have spoken to Diablo and he is happy to second this.


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you not think maybe a name change could do you a lot of good if this is nothing to do with the old resuce?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

underdog said:


> Do you not think maybe a name change could do you a lot of good if this is nothing to do with the old resuce?


Why should I change it? I rescue reptiles and am based in Hull. So the name makes sence. Plus, I get most of my rescues from the public, not off here. If people have a problem with RRH then all they have to do is PM me and I will tell them whats going on.


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Why should I change it? I rescue reptiles and am based in Hull. So the name makes sence. Plus, I get most of my rescues from the public, not off here. If people have a problem with RRH then all they have to do is PM me and I will tell them whats going on.


Just seem very pig headed to be honest. With a million different names you could come up with, and to rid yourself of what is a bad reputation inherited by you, it would make sense. That's all I am saying: victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

underdog said:


> Just seem very pig headed to be honest. With a million different names you could come up with, and to rid yourself of what is a bad reputation inherited by you, it would make sense. That's all I am saying: victory:


well how would a new name help? They are people who run 'rescues' all over the joint. I think that a name is nothing to to do with it; its the people that run it that count; not the name.

I will be keeping this name as it has done justice as far as I know, it's just people on here that have judged the name and that doesn't bother me. I now run the rescue and if people on here know that, then I should be ok.


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> well how would a new name help? They are people who run 'rescues' all over the joint. I think that a name is nothing to to do with it; its the people that run it that count; not the name.
> 
> I will be keeping this name as it has done justice as far as I know, it's just people on here that have judged the name and that doesn't bother me. I now run the rescue and if people on here know that, then I should be ok.


Then, and this is just my opinion, that's a very odd decision you're making for the sake of, well I don't know why, it's not a business so a name change would really matter very little. 

I just know that if I run a rescue and it even had a similar named, and got confused with, a rescue with a bad rep by even a handful of people I would change the name.

To me, the whole thing seems odd, that's all I am saying.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Judge a Book by its Cover?*

Why do a name change?
Do People really still judge a Book by its cover?
I have read the threads re Bosc. sad as we all know.
But surely if some-one new is taking over, why the name change? Surely its the people/shop ect who should be judge on how well they do or dont do, as the case may be. After all a shop is just a front, untill you get inside the shell and see for yourself.
I think the time is now to Give This Person and others a chance to either prove themselves or get to know them. 
Never judge a book by its cover, its whats inside that counts. 
I get Judge everyday of my life. why?.. Because i am disabled. Get spoken to like i am ga ga. Till i open my gob and something witty comes out. 
(oh N.B. I dont play on my disabilty.) So i am not going to change my name because of what i got. 
I just hope these people do not go down the path as last lot and no more Reps ever suffer again.
Give people time and a chance. After all we fecked up in our lives 1 way or another.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

you know i'm glad anthony never got his solicitors to mail all the rescues. because i'd have simply tracked him down and force fed him the letter. good on you for taking it on.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

athy59 said:


> *Why do a name change?*
> *Do People really still judge a Book by its cover?*
> I have read the threads re Bosc. sad as we all know.
> But surely if some-one new is taking over, why the name change? Surely its the people/shop ect who should be judge on how well they do or dont do, as the case may be. After all a shop is just a front, untill you get inside the shell and see for yourself.
> ...


Yep, people do this, will do this and are going to do this. From what I can tell the original RRH has got an awful name, so a proper fresh start with a new name really is going to be the only way you will get away from the muck that has been attached to the RRH name.


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Imho, for what it is worth, I can see both sides of the discussion here, but I can't help thinking that a good 'under new management' campaign would be better than a name change. To me, a name change doesn't always imply a change of management, and can give the impression that somebody is dodging an issue rather than making changes.
It is common practice for dodgy traders (builders, double glazing etc) to fleece people and then close the company and start a new one, to avoid paying out on guarantees or to avoid legal action.
Also, people often refer back to the original name, when they discuss a new business that replaced one that had a bad reputation.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

H.S. said:


> Imho, for what it is worth, I can see both sides of the discussion here, but I can't help thinking that a good 'under new management' campaign would be better than a name change. To me, a name change doesn't always imply a change of management, and can give the impression that somebody is dodging an issue rather than making changes.
> It is common practice for dodgy traders (builders, double glazing etc) to fleece people and then close the company and start a new one, to avoid paying out on guarantees or to avoid legal action.
> Also, people often refer back to the original name, when they discuss a new business that replaced one that had a bad reputation.


 
Very true and good point


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd like to point out at this juncture that the website still reeks of anthony..... priceless bullshit such as...................

Remember reptile rescue is our trademark name nobody else should be using it apart form WWW.REPTILERESCUE.CO.UK AND WWW.TERRAPINRESCUE.CO.UK

Funny that. many of us were rescuing long before he was and this seems to me as a dig at all the other hardworking rescues, who evidently worked harder than he did. and whats the talk of he earned thousands doing rescues? i'd like to hear more of that because i was losing thousands, not gaining them.

not having a go at all you new guys that have taken over, i am glad youall have taken over.... but i feel a COMPLETE revamp of the website is in order. becuse at the minute it comes accross as a cut-throat business undermining all the other rescues out there. not even a links page to other rescues? for shame.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> I'd like to point out at this juncture that the website still reeks of anthony..... priceless bullshit such as...................
> 
> Remember reptile rescue is our trademark name nobody else should be using it apart form WWW.REPTILERESCUE.CO.UK AND WWW.TERRAPINRESCUE.CO.UK
> 
> ...


Mosh, Diablo has spoken to him about that and id like to clear it up "reptile rescue" is registered as a limited company. Therefore if we called ourself Brighton reptile rescue then that would be fine 
its not that you cant use the words reptile rescue in a sentance or a name its that you cant used Reptile Rescue LTD 
Any one can own a copyrite all they need to do is place the C symbol there and tadar you have the copyrite 
i also have to say there is no copyrite register so no one can check who owns what.

But we have already been told the website needs to be updated they just havent got round to it yet


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

And im hot so its alright  


Speak to you later Incubuss


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

H.S. said:


> Imho, for what it is worth, I can see both sides of the discussion here, but I can't help thinking that a good 'under new management' campaign would be better than a name change. To me, a name change doesn't always imply a change of management, and can give the impression that somebody is dodging an issue rather than making changes.
> It is common practice for dodgy traders (builders, double glazing etc) to fleece people and then close the company and start a new one, to avoid paying out on guarantees or to avoid legal action.
> Also, people often refer back to the original name, when they discuss a new business that replaced one that had a bad reputation.


 
It is a damn good point. Re Under New managment. 
Many people when a shop or whatever changes hands, they used to the old name. E.G. Safeways became Morrisons. I still to this day stil call it Safeways. I think there be a better respone re Under new Managment in huge Bold letters. 
Also be worth putting an add in for free In Trade-it or any other free papers stating under new management ect. 
Hope things do pick up and things do get better, for the sake of the reps.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

All you had to do Incubuss is PM us and let us know Anthony has caused a lot of trouble for us and so did you making up them lies about us what are all untrue with no shred of truth in any of them, if you had just sent us a PM saying "Anth is no longer doing it we are" we wouldnt have posted, but when only today someone tells me Anth is still doing it and is just not using his home to house stuff what am i to think?? i only have the reps best intrest at heart! as i am sure you have. if the open door is open i would love to come and meet you and put this behind us? just PM me.

i have no intrest in taking any rescue over i have my hands full with the over 200 reps i have here as it is and doing the Terrapin rescue!! Please PM us and see if we can sort this out.

Because if it is true Ant is not doing it i am more than happy.

Clare x


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> All you had to do Incubuss is PM us and let us know Anthony has caused a lot of trouble for us and so did you making up them lies about us what are all untrue with no shred of truth in any of them, if you had just sent us a PM saying "Anth is no longer doing it we are" we wouldnt have posted, but when only today someone tells me Anth is still doing it and is just not using his home to house stuff what am i to think?? i only have the reps best intrest at heart! as i am sure you have. if the open door is open i would love to come and meet you and put this behind us? just PM me.
> 
> i have no intrest in taking any rescue over i have my hands full with the over 200 reps i have here as it is and doing the Terrapin rescue!! Please PM us and see if we can sort this out.
> 
> ...


I tried to tell people on here that I had taken over, but no one listened to me. Also, as most of you on here know; my wife has been very ill in the hospital, so sending everyone a PM would have been out of the question.

As for the trouble Ant has caused you; I know nothing about that. You say that I also told lies about you? That is also not true. What would I have to gain by telling silly lies on a forum? if you are talking about some earlier threads, then thats still what I'm hearing off people.

You say that Ant is still running the rescue, but not from home? The info you are getting (or the people you are getting it from) is wrong! Ant has nothing to do with the rescue now, and has no input what so ever!

You stated that you would be happy to work with me if Ant is no longer a part of the rescue, then thats ok. But the problem I have is that I am still getting info that you're working with Shane slitherin of preditors, and Mr Britton (S&D), and don't need the presure atm with my wife being ill.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> I tried to tell people on here that I had taken over, but no one listened to me. Also, as most of you on here know; my wife has been very ill in the hospital, so sending everyone a PM would have been out of the question.
> 
> As for the trouble Ant has caused you; I know nothing about that. You say that I also told lies about you? That is also not true. What would I have to gain by telling silly lies on a forum? if you are talking about some earlier threads, then thats still what I'm hearing off people.
> 
> ...


Hi Incubuss i am sorry to here about your wife and hope she soon recovers. now onto topic....

you say you have never said any lies about me? i quote....



Incubuss said:


> Sorry, had a change of heart. So how are Shanes WC stock doing? Are they upto CB standards yet?


This is total BS as i have NEVER taken anything WC From Shane! and i haven't even bought anything since he has been at predators when he was at Newland i bought of him, Pete and Vicky (i was in there loads amazed i never met you, do you remember Vicky's Lab????? that came from me! used to take Pete in Pheasants and hares to) i would never take in stock to get it to " CB standards" as it goes against everything i believe in. actually when i think about it the only things i DO have here that are WC is what i got from Ant from Doncaster.

as for Mark he once gave me a very poorly Bosc Monitor that died the same night i bought it home there is a thread on here somewhere about it... and that's it

i have never met you so would never comment on something i "heard" as you cant believe everything you hear/read, as i said if Ant is know longer doing it i am more than willing to come down or you can even ring me? But i have it from a VERY VERY Reliable source that he is still doing it i wont name the person without permission as that's wrong but if you want to know who i will PM the person and get him/her to get contact with you if they will..

i would like to know who is saying this about me though as i would like to know what proof there have as There is none as it never happened???????????????????????????????????????

Clare


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Who is Mr Britton lmao - not my husbnad I hope 

Incubuss - can you possibly tell us now that you are running the rescue if it is still affiliated with the RSPCA please - do you take public rescues again or do they have to come via RSPCA officers?

(on a side note, hope you wife and bubs are okay )


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Who is Mr Britton lmao - not my husbnad I hope
> 
> Incubuss - can you possibly tell us now that you are running the rescue if it is still affiliated with the RSPCA please - do you take public rescues again or do they have to come via RSPCA officers?
> 
> (on a side note, hope you wife and bubs are okay )


Yes, we will and yes we are, we're also still updating the site. The currant one is just holding its place. So please keep an eye on it


----------

